# Back To An Outback (Terrain)



## KenB

Started on this site by purchasing an Outback 26KBRS in June 2007. Sold that and went to a Cougar 31SQB in September 2010. Long way back, but just had a GREAT experience picking up an Outback Terrain 260TRS from Scott Domont at Lakeshore on Monday afternoon. From my original e-mail in August to the delivery off the assembly line on Monday, I can't say enough good things about Scott, Michael, Austin and all the folks at Lakeshore. Will post some more detail, but wanted to get something posted tonight after driving from Muskegon to Omaha, NE.

My profile shows me with my oldest son Andrew (now 19) when he was 11 years old the day we picked up the KBRS in 2007. Attached with this post is me with my youngest son James who is just now 11 years old with the 260TRS parked on the way home at Grandma's house in Elmhurst, IL. Why did we choose this model? Ask James, he wanted us to go back to an Outback, and he chose the model. As everyone knows, people come from across the USA to purchase with Lakeshore. Some folks from California were picking up the day we were there. Being from Omaha with family in Chicago, I suppose we were local buyers .

Cold rainy day; not good for a full family picture with the trailer. We just beat the fridgid air in Michigan, but sure caught up with it in Iowa and Nebraska on the way back.


----------



## GodFather2u

Congratulations!!! very nice. Hey what's all that wet stuff on ground??

-Gerry


----------



## Leedek

Congrats on the new adventure!







My DW and I made a road trip from Vancouver, WA to Lakeshore RV to pick up our new 2011 210RS. Three years later the trailer meets all our needs. Lakeshore RV is tops to us. They had everything ready and the inspection was fun even if a little confusing. Most of the confusion was my excitement to look, feel, and touch everything. Our maiden voyage was a meager 6300 miles America Tour. Outback done gone by us.









Have a terrific time, friend!


----------



## KenB

Thanks everyone! Yes, they sure had the equipment there - tractors, golf carts, etc. They were ready, the trailer was prepped, no pressure for buying add ons, etc. Just a great experience; I can see we'll be customers again in the future. Wet stuff; well only rain at that point. I knew it was colder back in Omaha with a touch of snow, but no way I was going to hang around on the lakeshore in Michigan and spend a second night testing the trailer. Rain turns into wet snow storms there pretty quickly .


----------



## GodFather2u

KenB said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes, they sure had the equipment there - tractors, golf carts, etc. They were ready, the trailer was prepped, no pressure for buying add ons, etc. Just a great experience; I can see we'll be customers again in the future. Wet stuff; well only rain at that point. I knew it was colder back in Omaha with a touch of snow, but no way I was going to hang around on the lakeshore in Michigan and spend a second night testing the trailer. Rain turns into wet snow storms there pretty quickly .


I'm in California and that wet stuff would be welcome sight out here.


----------



## KenB

GodFather2u said:


> Thanks everyone! Yes, they sure had the equipment there - tractors, golf carts, etc. They were ready, the trailer was prepped, no pressure for buying add ons, etc. Just a great experience; I can see we'll be customers again in the future. Wet stuff; well only rain at that point. I knew it was colder back in Omaha with a touch of snow, but no way I was going to hang around on the lakeshore in Michigan and spend a second night testing the trailer. Rain turns into wet snow storms there pretty quickly .


I'm in California and that wet stuff would be welcome sight out here.








[/quote]

Wow - yes, we need to keep that in mind and not complain up here


----------



## Stumpy75

KenB said:


> but no way I was going to hang around on the lakeshore in Michigan and spend a second night testing the trailer. Rain turns into wet snow storms there pretty quickly .


Yup. They now have over a foot on the ground and more on the way! When I bought my trailer from them, in late February last year, the snow piles along the roads were 8-10' high. Couldn't get it until April due to the snow...

Have fun with your new toy!


----------

